# here we go



## tnyr5 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## troy (Jun 29, 2017)

You are going into business!!!! What are they?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jun 29, 2017)

troy said:


> You are going into business!!!! What are they?





Jars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 29, 2017)

You have a lot of work ahead of you, and in 3 years you'll need to tear down your neighbors house to make room for your new greenhouse.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 30, 2017)

troy said:


> You are going into business!!!! What are they?



This is Mystic Isle 'Mischief' x fairrieanum 'Burt' from my breeding thread.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jun 30, 2017)

Bert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice, good luck.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 30, 2017)

Lol you can write it correctly on yours, Tyler.


----------

